# Meatball's awayyyyy !!!



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

Allrighty, i dont know what i'm gonna do. Bulk, cut......
Bulk till January then cut..... what do you think???
There's actually a comp in Sydney at the end of May so it might be a good lead into that...  what you all think??


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

Name: Pete aka Da Rissole your downunder competitor making this a global comp 
Age: 32 1/2
Height: 5'8"

Current Weight: 194lbs and aprox. 17%bf
Goals:  to get huge.....

Stats:
neck: 16"
chest: 43" 
upper arm: R/ 16.75" L/ 16.5" I was over 17" but lost some w8 me thinks
waist: 37"
hips: 41.5"
thigh: 25.5" 
calve: 15" I hate my calves ( i work them hard too!!)


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

Some pose shot's, they look a bit funny but.... care factor=0 

Think i need to shave my armpits


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

..


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

Trace was makin some smart ass coments 
I might PM you later about some diet questions


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

...


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ok hun...pm me and i will answer them sometime this weekend  night babe


Thanks beautiful one


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> nice wide back hun....cant wait to see what you look like alll ripped up


Your too nice...  I hold most of my fat in my back. The last caliper test was 17 on my back  (they are metric digital calipers)


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

last one


----------



## butterfly (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey not bad!  Not bad at all!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

Gawd damn Ris whatda you?  post BOTH your before and AFTER pics already!!!! hahahaha   funny as hell your the reason I tell people not to flex because you look freeken awesome when your flexing them there muskels brother!!!  Looking real good my friend REAL good.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

Your Scaring me now Riss. hahaha  Hang on a sec I'm doing a set of situps....... OK I'm back.  wheew  good set of 3.  I rock!!  hahahahaha  Well we're going to hoot it up for sure my man and make this comp lots of fun.  High five to you buddy.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

You mean "had" upper body mass like me.  Trust me, I'm WAY down since those pics.  almost a full year layoff killed me big time.  I had a serious shoulder injury last February and also an elbow injury (unrelated to snow).  2 weeks ago was basically the 1st time I touched a weight since then.  Not good not good at all.  I'm hoping that ole'  muscle memory thing works and mine don't have amniesia. hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

That is my hopes Riss. I really think this online comp will be an excellent motivator for all of us.  I'll have to print out everyones pics and post them on the gym wall.  (don't worry, my gym wall is in my basement) nobody would see them but me.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Yea maybe a folder is a good idea expecially after that PM I just sent you about my wife and her feeling towards my little habbits.  Pics of you on my wall won't help my argument.  hahahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

hummmm  yea folder bad too.  oh screw it, let her think I'm a flaming fag. I'm putting em up on the damn wall and if she says one damn thing I'll just sashe' out of the house.   ummm I mean storm outta the house.  disregard the sashe' that slipped.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

oh yea that would be a positive approach now wouldn't it? I didn't think of that.  lol


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 21, 2003)

OK Riss you look great all ready IO don't know what the heck you are complaining abut.........


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey Rissole, Wanted to pop in and wish you GOOD LUCK!! You are going to do great. Although I don't think you'll win because you look too good already! and your little bikini is just too much!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2003)

Why are you smiling in your before pics don't you know that makes half the difference in appearance.  Jk'g 

Pretty good structure to work with and your thighs, impressive.

As for the calves same for me, non-responsive, I think we both should hit them heavier and more often.  It's so hard to put mass on those guys huh?


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

good luck man 


P.S. This is a question for anyone I have to post my pics again since they werent full body so do i have to wear posing trunks or shorts or what? thanks all


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2003)

You have to wear a thong.  Ha ha  

Look at my pics I wore shorts and held them up to reveal my massive thighs.


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

*thx*

thx man just didnt want to take pics then have to take them another time since i wasnt wearing the right thing


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 21, 2003)

You do have great pics Ris, especially the lats! I've got the same prob w/ my calves as you and Maniclion. Anyway, just wanted to drop in and wish ya luck.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 21, 2003)

I am heeeerrrre Cute speedo.  I will be watching you. Good luck


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> babe


Missed you today


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> I am heeeerrrre Cute speedo.  I will be watching you. Good luck


 Yay Leslie  
They are speedo's too  Ooooo you gunna stalk me...


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

Monday 22nd sept

Heavy
*Chest*
Bench
264/3
242/4
220/6 not happy

Inc db press
92/5-5-5 

Dec smith press
231/8
275/4

*Delts*
Dumb bell press 
75/3
70/7
70/4

Wide grip upright row
121/3
110/5
110/4

Cheat lat raise
43/7-6

About 6 heavy sets seated calves


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

Food for today:

1) multi vit
10 eggs (2 whole)
2 small potatoes
glass apple juice

2)
2 muffins with pb
protien

3)
Lotsa brown rice with salad
Tuna
(2 small pieces of caramel slice) 

4/5) Pre and post wo shakes

6)
3 Lamb cuttlets (crumbed)
Veggies, 1/2 cob corn

7)
nitey nite protien

Need to get some flax and creatine!! And more Trib!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

not bad Riss.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

trib is short for what again?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

yea I saw you weren't happy with it but I thought it still looked good. You can't always hit that mark bro. Maybe lighten up a workout and the next one you usually come back stronger.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

tribulus.  what does that do?  I know J'bo uses it too.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

kewel, I'll check out GNC. thanks M8


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

werry vell.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks like a good workout to me man! How do you do a cheat lateral raise?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you tried it on her  you did not tell her it was my idea did you ? i am not on it anymore because the side effects were not nice....boobies were too sore to touch and i held all my fat...i am all good now though...missed you too hun


No darlin i didnt tell her. She only took a small amount, just enough to...... 



> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Looks like a good workout to me man! How do you do a cheat lateral raise?


Cheat lat is like a side lat but hold the w8's in front with your elbows bent and keep them bent throughout your movement, you should be able to do heavier w8's, they're a bit hard to get used to but they're not too bad.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

Hold fat with Trib?  Oh I don't want that then.  and I don't want my boobies sore either.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 23, 2003)

I grew extra fat on my chest which caused my nipples to sag last year when I took trib.  I also got a sore prostate.  I think my body had been producing enough testosterone on it's own that when more was requested it went into overload and produced more estrogen?  Thats my theory.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

Toadys workout was a battle of the mind, its been really warm all day and i have been pipe threading 3/4" pipe all day by hand 

Tuesday 23rd Sept
*Back*
Deadlift
528/2 there's the bad start
484/4
462/4

Wide grip pullups
66/4
55/4
55/3 1/2 

Bent over rows
264/4 crappy
220/4
198/7

Close grip seated pulley row
220/5
209/9  got a bit serious with this set
220/6

4 sets on abs
leg lift on fit ball with 26lb db between feet 12 -10
then 2 sets no w8 20-20


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

Food for today:

1) multi vit
10 eggs (2 whole)
2 small potatoes
Large glass apple juice
Banana

2)
protien

3)
Lotsa brown rice with salad
Tuna
(2 small pieces of caramel slice) 

4/5) Pre and post wo shakes 5gs glutamine in each 
Creatine 

6)
Chicken
Veggies, 1/2 tater

7)
nitey nite protien 5g Glut and 2x trib

Still need to get some flax


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 23, 2003)

What's your problem Ris?!? I was feeling good about my workouts until I look here and see your doubling and tripling my max's for reps!!! 

Looking good man, I can only compare what you do to what I do, but IMO your putting up some serious weight, Good Job!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 23, 2003)

Please explain the low reps. I think you're going too heavy and not doing whats conducive to muscle growth or are they superslow reps?

264/4 crappy
220/4
198/7

That for example, if you got 264 up 4 times then you should've been able to go more on 220 and much more on 198.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> morning hun
> you and your taters
> where is your fat though


I want some sweet taters for the morn.
Just been slack at picking up some flax, I just spent $145 on creatine, glutamine and trib....




> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What's your problem Ris?!? I was feeling good about my workouts until I look here and see your doubling and tripling my max's for reps!!!
> 
> Looking good man, I can only compare what you do to what I do, but IMO your putting up some serious weight, Good Job!


The first set i shoulda been able to get 4 reps.... i just get the shits when i feel i didnt hit it right on 



> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Go Riss    You are doing mister


Thanks sweety 

Just found out at the gym that one of the young girls that i chat to was in a really bad car accident  Multiple fractures, like her hip and stuff... not nice, shes such a beautiful girl too. Dont know why i put that under your quote SS but .... there it is


> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Please explain the low reps. I think you're going too heavy and not doing whats conducive to muscle growth or are they superslow reps?
> 
> 264/4 crappy
> ...


I do GP's P,RR,S workouts power week has very low reps,great for building strength. Here is a great article on all the things necesary for muscle hypertrophy http://www.ironmagazine.com/article44.html
I always work to failure, the last rep on 264 was my last good rep then i get an extra 1-2 (exclude this rule for deads ) So for me to do more reps at 220 is just about impossible as i am already fatigued


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

You gonna get me in trouble


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2003)

So what did you decide, bulk or cut? 

Also, why in the world are you taking trib?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

Right babe 

Jodi, gunna continue to bulk till January, then cut (cant you tell by the diet)  There is a comp on at the end of May which i am seriously thinking about doing. So i may have to leave the cut for a bit longer. And i love Trib, i gets me in the right mood for da gym


----------



## Jodi (Sep 24, 2003)

Enjoy your bulk


----------



## Rissole (Sep 29, 2003)

So, things are busy..... as ususal.... i should get a chance to post some workouts this arvo.
I had a chat with Mossie on Sunday (he's my mate and world ANB title holder, also own's the gym i'm gonna be working at) he rekons i should w8 till next Sept to compete so i can put some serious size on  mainly because 2 weeks after the Sept comp are the National titles and if i do well in Sept you qualify for the Nationals  (Novice to Oz champ in 3 weeks )

Do you guys think that getting lean around April 30 will be detrimental to my gains or what?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 29, 2003)

thats 6 monthes away and as long as you dont get too lean and you take the dieting nice and easy you should be fine.
plus competing before then wouldnt be a bad idea, experience can do wonders


----------



## Rissole (Oct 2, 2003)

Just needed to pop in and apoligize for my journal slackness.
Things have been bad  i havent missed any workouts and i've been eating good.
Just after our convo on Tuesday J'Bo that phone call was my old man blowin the crap outta me cause i had a go at my arrogant smart arse brother... its a long story but i'm takin a week and a half off work. Love yas all


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 7, 2003)

well babe pm me when you get back. i am missin yah hun


----------



## Rissole (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi all  
Just an update on where i'm at
I recieved a nice little package in the mail last week with my course to get my gym instructors ticket  Phase 1 underway!!
Phase 2 will be PT ticket when i complete the proir.
Well my mate who owns the gym i'll be workin at is bustin his butt to get me workin so i gotta study!! Head down, bum up. So i dont know how much postin i'll get to do, i can post from work but i'm stiil doin study at work as well.....

Anyhow i took some measurments yesterday, all my caliper readings up u frac from when i started and i've put on about 3.5kg (7.7lbs) total=201.7 lb  I'm pretty happy with that 
See ya's soon

Still missin you most J


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 13, 2003)

Good to hear from you Ris. Missed you around here. That's awesome with the training thing, wish I could do that. Good luck. Have you noticed your pants getting tighter with the weight? I've put on about the same amount and my pants are getting tighter, not what I wanted!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

i am missin yah too babe...but good to hear that your working hard...i am studying to get my interprovincial licence now...so we can test eachother some time


----------



## Rissole (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah Rock, just a tad tighter. It more hangs over the edge  Not really.... i think most is muscle.... i hope 

J, whats your interprovincial licence do?
I get cert 3, gym instructor. Then do 3 smaller courses to get cert 4, PT.
I learnt last night that my hand is Sagittal Distal


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

sagital distal hey  i think that your if you lay supine then your sternoclavicular notch is easier to view. hey ris have you ever used a sphigmominometer? they are fun 

my licence permits me to practice PTin in all Provinces


----------



## Rissole (Oct 14, 2003)

I dont know... if you used a "sphygmomanometer" on me i think it would break  I'd like to nuzzle your sternoclavicular notch too ...


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

anyday hun...you could hear my heart beating.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 15, 2003)

Anyday??  We might be old and crusty by the time we get the chance..... but i'm willing to wait 

*Chest/Delts* 
*DB Press* 
112/6-6-6

*Inc Press* 
220/5-5-3

*Decline smith* 
275/5-4

*DB shoulder press* 
75/7-5-4

*Upright row* 
114/4-4
37/5

*Cheat lat* 
43/8-5

5 sets heavy seated calves


----------



## Rissole (Oct 15, 2003)

*Back* 

*Deads* 
462/6-5-6

*CG bent ova row* 
242/7-6
231/6

*WG pullups* 
66/4
55/3
44/5

*CG seated row* 
231/4 (good ones)
220/5
209/4

4 sets on abs (fitball leg lifts and crunches)


----------



## Rissole (Oct 16, 2003)

*Arms* 
*Standing BB curl* 
125/4
114/4

*Preachers* 
110/3
99/4

*Incline curl* 
48/8

*Tricep dip* 
10/8-7

*V bar PD* 
110/8
121/3

*Single arm ova head ext* 
48/4

Its my 11th wedding anniversary today so no leg day and i'm goin away for the weekend


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2003)

Happy Anniversary!! Workout's looking good. Have fun!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 17, 2003)

its not 11 years silly  we have only been an item for 2 years


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2003)

Jen..... 1+1=2 
Well just when things are supposed to calm down......
I got a call from Mossies wife (he's the guy i'm gonna be working for, in his gym)... She was almost crying.... i gotta work in their gym for the rest of the week training Micks clients..... talk about getting thrown in the deep end!!
This is Mick Click here to see Mick
Mick's had accute renal (sp?) failure  and also had gout...
They took some scans today and one of his kidneys is almost non exsistant and the other is only working at 80%, he needs dialisis (sp?) 3 times a week and may need a transplant  not good!!
If you pray... do so please..... this could be a rough time but mates stick together, 
love you guys, i may get some good chances to get online during the day when its quiet.

Good news.... I squated 396lbs for 8 reps on Friday  nice and deep too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2003)

Sorry to hear about Mick Riss. He'll be in my prayers. I hate to hear things like that from people who work out. It's like your supposed to be making yourself healthier and improve the quality of your life doing this and then something like that happens. Good to hear from you and I'm sure you'll do great with training the clients!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 28, 2003)

hey hun.
sorry to hear about your mate 
he will be in my thoughts and prayers.
you will do him proud and learn alot along the way.
if you need any help with anything let me know.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks guys *hugs*... did 4 clients this morn, 1st guy was chubby all went good. 2nd was an older lady, very Irish  very nice, 3rd bloke was an amputee (sp?) just above the right knee... very interesting. His workout was already planned and it was interesting to see how Mick had planned his workout to get around his problem. Last was a guy looking to put on some size (fairly fit) so i made him work his date off!!  
Lovin it!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 28, 2003)

good to hear that your on good spirits luv 
i was thinking about you and your friend today. 
everything alright?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2003)

Not really.. he's gonna be in hospital for a while i think. They want to take an arterie out of his leg and put it in his arm for the dialisis, no lifting for 6 weeks!! He was gonna compete in the Australias in Sept i dont think he can now..... he's gotta drop the protien in his diet down to 40 grms as well, not good for a body builder.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2003)

Well hi guys, my mates feeling alot better and i got a "little" more of spare time so i'll try and start posting again.

I was feeling a bit frumpy after the weekend, i went to the beach on Saturday....  
But today i went to the gym and after doing chest and delts was rather pumped and pulled a couple of side chesties in the mirror...  Far out.... i'm thinkin... i'm a tank.... and for me to think that about myself is a big thing!!
So i'm gonna try keeping my cals up but eating cleaner, no more pizza, beer, taco's etc..... well..... there'sgonna be beer and pizza on friday night cause my training partner just got a new job and we're celebrating.... plus he just cracked 80kg!! a feat he's been trying to do for about 6mnths now  Thats rather big for him cause he's classic Ectomorph, HARD GAINER!!

My TP Ryan... He's gonna kick my ass for posting this


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2003)

Todays wo:

Rep range: Chest/delts

Inc bench press
198/8
198/6
163/6

Flat DB press
97/7
84/9

Cable fly on fitball
44/12
33/13

Over head plate press
154/6
132/6
119/7

Side lat raise
26/11
26/8

Seated rear delt
22/15
22/12

Sets on calves...


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2003)

Eats today...
Meal 1:
8 eggs (2whole)
1/2 cup rolled oats
glass OJ

Meal 2:
Protien
Apple

Meal 3:
1/2 large tin Tuna
1 cup salad
100gs Br rice
No fat Dressing

pre wo shake

recovery shake creatine/glutamine

(working so i had a growling dog protien bar) 
Ended up having 2 9.00 was kinda late...

Meal 5:
Lrg Chicken breast 1 cup dark green veg..

Nighty nite shake.....

Picking up flax tomorrow


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

Riss your M8 with that hair style looks like a white version of one of those Abernijonies  (I know I spelled that wrong)  hahahahaha  
Thinking about it i'm not sure that was the right name anyway.  I'm referring to Crocodile Dundees black bush friend.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

Aborigines.... tool  
Yeah i never thought of that...... give him a spear and a woomera


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

Yea yea yea,, it's easy for you to spell because your probably a decent from them hahahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

Dont you mean decendant 
I'm actually part Scotish, part french, english and Oz though all Aussies are from england anyway....


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

yes that is what I meant, I typed it too quick and didn't proof read.  Must be the Mandingo warrior background of mine that's to blame for my poor spelling.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

Good to see you back here posting again! W/O looking good. Are you planning to have a cheat night once a week?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

Hmmm..... yes.....  BBQ tonight 

*edit last nights meal*


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

hi rissy.
wife see the butt pics again 
you look so cute in that pic.
make sure that in amoungst all the training that you take some time for yourself 
glad to hear your friend is feeling better.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks sweetheart 
Ive had too many people think thats my butt.... 
Time for a change, but the butt will be back!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

i knew you wore thongs


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (Nov 19, 2003)

*Tuesdays W/O:
Rep Range: Back.

Plate pull downs.*
220/12
264/8
300/8 (close grip)

*DB pull ova* 
97/12
97/12

*DB rows on incline bench* 
77/15
77/13

*Hyperext on fitball (w8 behind head)* 
33/18
33/12

*Back mach* This machine is 
220/15
220/12

*Behind shrug on smith* 
231/20
275/16

*Shrug on smith front* 
319/12
319/10

Crunches on Bosu
5/40
5/30

Hovers with bosu inverted and feet on fitball
1min
1min


----------



## Rissole (Nov 19, 2003)

Your not getting my meals..... 
A hint at the last 2 days would include 2 MASSIVE slices of pavlova


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

you little piggy mr 
dont you forget about pics...they are due on my birthday


----------



## Rissole (Nov 19, 2003)

You want birthday suit pics


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

no silly same pics as your first set...well those were done in banana hammocks so almost birthday suitish


----------



## Rissole (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no silly same pics as your first set...well those were done in banana hammocks so almost birthday suitish






Just a thought Jen, when people submit their pics, would you like them to send them to me and i can stich their 1st and 2nd pics together? It would make for easy comparisons. Of course only if they cant do that themselves...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

yes that is a great idea ris


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

Cool, i'll pm everyone at the begining of January so they know i can do that for them if they want.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 
> 
> Just a thought Jen, when people submit their pics, would you like them to send them to me and i can stich their 1st and 2nd pics together? It would make for easy comparisons. Of course only if they cant do that themselves...


That's a great idea Ris! Thanks!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

Its cool, i done it more than a few times with my pics and know how to do it really easy, so, no prob


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 20, 2003)

Can you put three or four together in a row?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

I can put 12 in if ya want  I got some old ones of me with 5 in it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 20, 2003)

Post those! I want to see them.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Post those! I want to see them.


How'd i know you were gonna sat that 
I thought they were 5..... looks like 4 to me 
They are a bit small cause when i posted them the allowable file size was alot smaller.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=186587

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=186588

This is the thread of me 1mth comparison pics of when i started training http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6690

Some other pics http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16071

Shome Shweaty arm pits


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 21, 2003)

Ris ... I tried to duplicate your 5 plate/side deadlift ... I was able to do 4 once ... and I thought I was going to explode.  Not bad for a little guy.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2003)

NT  Excellent work!!! Its bloody heavy eh!!?!
Yes you feel like your gonna explode... thats exactly how it feels!! 
You just gotta try it eh?? load em up and go for it.
I'm proud of you champ


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 21, 2003)

Great pics man! You do have quite a bit of muscle!! Your right though, the 4 pics are too small to see much.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

the shorts keep getting smaller and the hair keeps getting shorter 

i actually like you with the goatee


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> the shorts keep getting smaller and the hair keeps getting shorter
> 
> i actually like you with the goatee


It was only later i thought i should show my quads... 

I got just the little bit of hair growing under my lip at the moment, it's actually getting quite long. I'll take a pic later 

Rock; i can make them bigger, they were just old posts...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 22, 2003)

you better not have a stache Rissy  hair on the chin is good but staches and BAD BAD BAD


----------



## maniclion (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*
> This is the thread of me 1mth comparison pics of when i started training http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6690
> *_


_*

Peetrips? *_


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you better not have a stache Rissy  hair on the chin is good but staches and BAD BAD BAD




Pffft... what'dya take me for gurl.... 
You know me better than that.......


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Peetrips?


Hey.... bugger off... 
That was my old user name  I used to get called pee trips....


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Great pics man! You do have quite a bit of muscle!! Your right though, the 4 pics are too small to see much.


This is what's gonna make it hard for me to win this comp, it's harder for me to progress.... Looks like i have to get SUPER ripped


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> This is what's gonna make it hard for me to win this comp, it's harder for me to progress.... Looks like i have to get SUPER ripped


Gotta say, it does give me a better chance!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 22, 2003)

you can do it ris


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you can do it ris


Refer PM 

Was gonna post some stuff But UFC 45: Revolution is on in 20 mins and my freakin mouse has stoped working AGAIN!!@%!@^$@#$$%


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 22, 2003)

Got the PM and your answer is yes 

Post away and we will get you there. 
Need to see what your eating now though.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Got the PM and your answer is yes


 Thats sounds naughty eh... 


> Post away and we will get you there.
> Need to see what your eating now though.



Ok i'll post what i ate today and its fairly typical.
Meal1:
Lrg bowl of muesli, bit of lite milk. this is low GI and yummy!!
Protien shake  <==== had today
or
8 eggs (2 whole)
Lrgish sweet potatoe
Sometimes fruit apple or some juice

Meal2:
1 tblsp flax
Protien shake Cals/553 Pro/31.45 Fat/5.75 Carb/45.2 (fat amount here does not include flax)

Meal3:
About 200gs Tuna
100gs BR rice
1cup salad (red capsicum, lettuce, celery, cucumbers)

Pre w/o shake:
1 tblsp flax
Protien.... little to no carb.
Post w/o:
Same as meal 2 but with no flax
Had banana today but should have about 50-100gs white rice.

Meal5:
Chicken breast with dark green veg. (broc, beans,cucumbers, sometimes, spinach, cauliflower)

Meal6:
Protien.

Can add some P,C,F amounts of other shakes tomorrow if you want. I mainly gotta stop eating extra crap during the day, like Saturday....  McD's, 1/4 of a lemon merguine pie..... 

How do you feel about going for the cut about begining of March?? Get the BF down to about 14% and then cut from there??

Other sups i am taking are Creatine between meal 3 and workout, then 5grms of glutamine in post wo shake need to get more so i can take back up to 20gs.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2003)

Some workouts:
Thurdays Rep range arms:
*Standing Barbell curl* 
99/8
99/5

*Preachers over fitball using bottom cable and rope* 
99/16
99/13

*Seated alt hammer curls * 
35/15

*CG smith press* 
209/9
209/8
209/6

*Db over head extension* 
90/11
90/10

*V bar push downs* 
77/20

Donkey calve raises
Only put 40kg on and maxed out at 28 reps  they burnsss usss

Seated calves
3 sets on each


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)

Friday Legs:

*Leg ext* 
176/12
176/9
176/7

*Smith squat* 
451/12
451/12

*Walking lunges* 
55/15
44/15

*SLDL* 
286/12
286/12

*Seated leg curl* 
154/12
132/10

Crunches on Bosu
2 sets

Hovers with bosu inverted and feet on fitball
1min
1min with 22lb on me back


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

hun by the looks of it your calories are way too low with not enough whole food. i eat probably just as many calories as you. we need to up your am calories to keep your metabolism running high through out the day. i will post what i think you should add/subtract from your food...plus where the heck is the fruit babe


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2003)

I think March is a bit too late to start cutting, don't you? That's only what, 8 weeks? I'm starting to cut in February, try to take is slow so I don't lose too much muscle. Don't have a lot to spare!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

i agree you need at least 12 weeks for your first deadline.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)

Ok, i'll just follow what you want,
Usually have fruit in the morn, just an apple, rairly have one at lunch, but had a nana post workout yesterday.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)

Monday Shock:

Chest/Delts: (no training partner) 

*Fitball Fly/ Flat DB press *
*51/10 90/6 *
*51/8 77/8 *

*Cable X/ Incline Bench *
*55/12 176/8 *
*55/12 167/8 *

*Dropset Decline Smith Press*
253/6
209/6
121/8

*Side Lat raise/ Seated Db press *
*31/10 51/10 *
*31/8 51/10 *

*Rear Delt seated Db/ Upright row WG *
*31/10 88/7 *
*31/10 77/11 *
*Dropset WG Front barbell raise*
55/13
44/8

Forgot to do calves


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2003)

Looking good Ris!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks Dave, i was spent after the first exersice....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Thanks Dave, i was spent after the first exersice....


I know what you mean. Shock week always gets me!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2003)

J, was looking at getting HMB, glutamine, BCAA & colostrum.
Do you think i should go all 4 or just stick to 2??


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi hun sorry i havent chatted with you about your diet yet...i will also tell HAN to take a look cause he is the pro and cutting dudes down...I personally have never taken HMB cause its too expensive and i have read about colostrum a while ago when my baby brother was born premature however i wouldnt really spend my money on it...instead try just eating more hun...although i would try the glutamine and bcaa's i take them all the time...keeps you tight and in repairing mode.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 26, 2003)

Thats ok J i know your busy.
I'll just try and eat similar but a bit more until you suggest some changes, i'll post what i ate today tomorrow, it's getting late.
Thanks hun


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

No prob.
Just heading out to do cardio.
TTYS


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Thats ok J i know your busy.
> I'll just try and eat similar but a bit more until you suggest some changes, i'll post what i ate today tomorrow, it's getting late.
> Thanks hun


So you are still bulking, right? What's the prob, not eating enough or not eating enough of the right stuff? I find it hard to eat enough on a bulk.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> J, was looking at getting HMB, glutamine, BCAA & colostrum.
> Do you think i should go all 4 or just stick to 2??




Riss,

I wouldn't worry about the Colostrum.  I have heard that HMB can be effective, however the intake has to be pretty high, which makes it a very expensive supplment to be using.

Just what I have heard.

IDF


----------



## Rissole (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Riss,
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the Colostrum.  I have heard that HMB can be effective, however the intake has to be pretty high, which makes it a very expensive supplment to be using.
> ...


Thanks ID... it tastes like shit too... not that i've ever tasted shit


----------



## Rissole (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> So you are still bulking, right? What's the prob, not eating enough or not eating enough of the right stuff? I find it hard to eat enough on a bulk.


Yeah mate , 
Not eating enough of the right stuff, i took a photo of myself the other day and i got a great lat spread.... down at my hips


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

you make me giggle


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yeah mate ,
> Not eating enough of the right stuff, i took a photo of myself the other day and i got a great lat spread.... down at my hips


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

hey rissy pm me your email addy...i just finished my boot camp registration and outline and want to show it to you and get your opinion.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you make me giggle




Tuesday Shock:

Back/traps: (no training partner,again) 

*Fitball DB pull over/ Plate pulldown narrow grip *
97/12 299/8 
97/12 277/6 

*Stiff arm PD/ Lat PD behind head *
88/12 176/10
88/10 176/8

*Dropset CG seated row*
176/11
132/7
99/9

*Hyp Back Machine/ Deadlifts *
176/m7's 396/10
176/m7's 396/10

*Leaning single arm DB shrug/ Behind Smith shrug *
110/20 341/10
110/18 DB shrug 110/14


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2003)

Are you doing full deads or racked? Either way, that's some good weight man! Everything is. Gives me something to shoot for, waaaaayyyyy into the future!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 27, 2003)

Thursday Shock:

Legs: (no training partner,again) well he was there but he wanted to do chest and delts  I said yeah mate thats what you need.... bigger pecs and shoulders.... you dont need to work your legs.... Shoulda heard him sook...  F'n cat...

*Leg ext/ Squat *
176/12 396/10
176/9 396/8

*Legs ext/ Smith squat *
176/10 407/12
176/10 407/12

*Dropset 45* legs press* Ya gotta try these Rock!!!! You know that burning sensation you get in your calves.... Get it in ya quads 
484/14
286/10
198/10
Now this is where it all fell apart.... I dont know what it is anout this machine but on my old leg press i used to be able to press about 360kg for reps this one i'm lucky to do 240kg..... and the target on the quad is amazing  Needless to say after the set it took me a good 15 mins to recover.... then i got so tired i just about feel asleep on the leg curl mach!!!

*Seated legs curl/ SLDL *
176/10 264/10
Another 5mins to recover...
176/10 264/10
Then that was it.... i just couldn't do anymore i never felt so exhausted


----------



## Rissole (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Are you doing full deads or racked? Either way, that's some good weight man! Everything is. Gives me something to shoot for, waaaaayyyyy into the future!


I always do full deads Bro... Just keep loading up da w8's mate, NT did 500lb for 4 the other day and he's a stick boy  Ya just gotta give it a go... but let your back heal first


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I always do full deads Bro... Just keep loading up da w8's mate, NT did 500lb for 4 the other day and he's a stick boy  Ya just gotta give it a go... but let your back heal first


I've been doing racked. I'm a big wuss and keep hurting myself! 

When you do leg press dropsets, do you jump up and take the weight off yourself?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 27, 2003)

Racked ones are ok but iu rekon doing full one are what have brought my squats up!!
Na, i get someone on each side  which is a bad move!!
They both stand there trying to get you to keep going while your legs are on fire


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Racked ones are ok but iu rekon doing full one are what have brought my squats up!!
> Na, i get someone on each side  which is a bad move!!
> They both stand there trying to get you to keep going while your legs are on fire


Yeah, that's what I thought. Got nobody to do that for me!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 27, 2003)

Just grab any 2 guys it only takes a minute....


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 27, 2003)

you get your pm from HAN?
i have to head to bed cause i am beat.
i hope he explained everything.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 27, 2003)

He was great J... Alot of stuff, i am very excited about this... A new phase for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

Now wait a moment. Training secrets and I'm left out?...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

Very cool Ris.
If you need help working out the specifics let me know.

Rock...no secrets hun


----------



## Rissole (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Now wait a moment. Training secrets and I'm left out?...


No secrets bud i'll be posting my eats from Monday and you'll see it all :flasher:


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> No secrets bud i'll be posting my eats from Monday and you'll see it all :flasher:


Yeah, but that gives you 3 days ahead of me... 
Just messing with you. Look forward to seeing it on monday. In the meantime I'm just going to make my own diet of Pizza and beer till I hear from you!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

do i have to kick everyones ass again? what is this cheating going on from all the im competitors? you people need to post pics on jan 11th


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> do i have to kick everyones ass again? what is this cheating going on from all the im competitors? you people need to post pics on jan 11th


Doesn't mean we need to look good! Worse we look, the better we'll look in May!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

nope it goes from first to second to third pics


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> nope it goes from first to second to third pics


There will definately be a change. But remember- your the one who pushed me to bulk babe! You get what you sow!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

bulking doesnt mean eat everything in sight dear


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> bulking doesnt mean eat everything in sight dear


Now why didn't anybody explain this back in July?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Sorry for whoring up your thread Ris! But who would pass up the chance to talk to J'bo?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 30, 2003)

Whore away my freind


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2003)

was 'sup, ris!
how was the weekend?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

Can't wait to see your meals starting on Monday!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> bulking doesnt mean eat everything in sight dear


really? damn!
well, there goes the 'krispy kreme' diet!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> really? damn!
> well, there goes the 'krispy kreme' diet!


No it doesn't. Just don't let J'bo know!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2003)

she's crafty...I can't seem to keep nuthin' from that girl!
let's see: I post my food in my journal...she rips on the stuff I am not supposed to be eating...if I don't enter it to hide it, she knows what i am doing...very clever girl...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> she's crafty...I can't seem to keep nuthin' from that girl!
> let's see: I post my food in my journal...she rips on the stuff I am not supposed to be eating...if I don't enter it to hide it, she knows what i am doing...very clever girl...


 
You got that right. She doesn't go to my journal anymore though. I miss her.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2003)

she makes an occasionaly suprise visit to mine....

usualy, it is: workouuts are looking good..your food...on the other hand...


----------



## Rissole (Nov 30, 2003)

Hello to you boys 
Weekend good!! thanks B. Album launch a huge success!! No pics of me on it...  well half of me's on it...   Will post some pics later in  open chat.
 Just a call in... todays been a real shit!! family stuff.... my brother needs to grow up or get a bullet  Will talk more about it later....
Have fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

Let me know what open chat it the pics are going! Glad to hear it was such a success, too bad your only half in it. Guess that bulk is really working! 

Sorry about your brother. Is he older or younger? I have an older brother, we don't get along much anymore.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 30, 2003)

i visit everyone's journal boys...i will make sure to post so you know i am keeping an eye on you


----------



## Rissole (Dec 1, 2003)

Meal 1:
8eggs (2 whole)
20gs whey
1 cups oats
Apple

Meal 2:
1Tblsp Flax
60gs whey
1/3rd cup oatbran

Meal 3:
200+g's tuna
100gs br rice
1+ cup salad

Meal 4:
Egg/whey combo shake
Small sweet potatoe

20mins cardio 

Meal 5:
Whey/Maltodextrin shake

Meal 6:
Chicken breast
Shit load of green veg....
(forgot to flax)

Meal 7:
Whey shake (need to get some Miselar Casin protien, almost impossilbe in OZ  )
1 tblsp natty pb
Brocoli

So there it is, nothing spectacular but some good tweeks... more protien and carbs than i been eating and i know that theres not much protien in whole foods but we cant really afford that at the moment.
My BCAA's and Glutamine should be in today 

J'Bo.... i need a good thunderstorm right about now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Where's the pizza? I thought this was a special pizza diet. Dammitt!

Looks good man! If you don't get micellar protein, I wouldn't sweat it as long as you add enough fat to the whey to slow down absorption!

Where did the cardio come from? Was that suggested? So how did you like your first day? To be honest, I'm more than ready for Feb to be here so we can start cutting!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

Damn Ris  thats some serious diet you got there  how do you feel? be prepared to gain a bit of weight and feel kinda icky for a couple weeks until your body adjusts to the higher calories....then you should be a rocking


----------



## Rissole (Dec 1, 2003)

at you guys 
Yes cardio was suggested to help assimilate more cals.
Tummy feels abit icky today butr handling quite well. Feel alot better to workout too 
No more cheating for me  Except Christmas day  mmmm crackling


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

Good job...i will be here supporting you the whole way through 
for now i have to head to bed cause i have a.m cardio before my shoot tomorrow night  i am sleepy!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 2, 2003)

Fridays Shock:

Arms:

*Standing ez bar curl/ CG Chins *
110/8 bw/8
110/6 bw/6

*Inc alt DB curl/ H bar curl *
44/10 66/8

*Dropset Standing cable curl*
132/13
99/6
66/5

*V bar PD/ CG smith press *
99/15 231/5
99/13 187/6

*Decline skulls/ Inc ova head DB press *
88/12 90/8
88/10 90/6

*Dropset Cable kick back*
44/6
33/8
22/8


----------



## Rissole (Dec 2, 2003)

Monday Power:

Chest/delts:

*Bench:**these were spotted, i wanted the extra w8 as a goal, the first 3 on each set wasn't much of a spot though*
308/4
286/4
286/4

*Inc DB*
110/5
110/3
97/7

*Dip*
110/6
110/5

*Seated Mach shoulder press*
233/8
233/7
233/6

*Wide Grip Upright rows*
110/8
110/6

*Donkey calf raise* *Johnny Bravo's on *
352/10
352/8
352/7

*Seated calf press*
176/6
88/8


----------



## Rissole (Dec 2, 2003)

Tuesday Power:

Back:

*W8'd pullups*
55/5
55/4
55/4

*CG seated row*
198/7
198/5
198/6 *amazing what u can do with some effort*

*RG rows on incline bench*
220/12
220/8
264/6

*Deadlifts*
528/3
506/5
506/3

*Bosu cable crunch*
88/14
77/12

*Fitball leg raise*
bw/14
bw/12

*Hover, hands on inverted bosu, feet on fitball*
1 Min


----------



## Rissole (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Good job...i will be here supporting you the whole way through
> for now i have to head to bed cause i have a.m cardio before my shoot tomorrow night  i am sleepy!


Sweet dreams my princess


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

So how many cals are you up to right now? And what are you doing for cardio?

W/O's look good!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 2, 2003)

Should be around 3000.... gotta find my calorie counter book so i can work it out.
I'm doin 10mins on treadmill then 10 on X trainer *or* 10 on Xtrainer then 10 on bike


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2003)

I bet it's hard choking down all those eggs in the morning, huh?

You are really doing well keep it up.  You'll be knocking the sheilas out cold by the time we finish this contest.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 2, 2003)

Na mate, i practically breath them in 
Gotta love it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

Are you doing cardio everyday? I take in about 3200-3600 cals lately w/out any cardio. Bad?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 3, 2003)

Hmmmm it would prolly be a good idea for you to start now, just 20 mins on workout days only light. thats all i'm doin' allthough my cardios about medium intensity (just enough to crack a sweat after about 2-3 mins)

Bad news.... My time on my work computer is about to be severly limited, so it's gonna be tough for me to post for a while. It wont effect me doin peoples pics cause i do that from home.
This is all due to my younger brother being a total F# %*&!!! Need to


----------



## Rissole (Dec 3, 2003)

I'll still be posting but it's just gonna be tougher for me to do


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

That sucks man! Still try to come on when you can. Knock your brother one for me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

And while your at it, give a few to my brother.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

rissy you still have time to talk to me right


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

Uhmmm, I'll be taking that over J'Bo.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

no one can replace my petey  

mr.pasta is good though


----------



## Rissole (Dec 3, 2003)

You 2  I come on here feelin like shit and you guys make me crack up

I'll always will find time to chat with my wifey    
Gotta work in the gym tomorrow and over Chrissy so there should be heaps of time for chats. 

 Rock!!  No cuttin my grass mate 

Let me clarify my statment, i do most of my journal posting during work (morning tea and lunch time) because of my poof, whinging fuckin prick asshole arrogant self righteous son of a bitch little brother my puter priveys will be gone next week.
I should be able to post here when i'm at home or working at the gym, but my time will be abit more limited. When i go full time in the gym....pfft i'll be better than ever!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

Not cutting the grass man! Just trimming the hedges.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 3, 2003)

Mate, all you can do is stand over the road and admire the view


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

Better start your cut early Ris. 'Cause "pasta boy" is coming over to play!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

i dont have any bush to trim rock 

good to hear that your not going to ignore the IM Wife


----------



## Rissole (Dec 3, 2003)

How could i possibly do that you gorgoeus thing you....
For better or worse...


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

gotta go eat just got back from gym...then gonna get all soapy...then we will chat


----------



## Rissole (Dec 3, 2003)

Dont know if i'll be on hun... its my Mums bday, Biz'e arvo i'll try and be on though. We need to talk thunderstorms.....


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

thunderstorms hey? awww.

well did you get the photos?

i will log off so you can post them. or just email me them in jpeg format and i can post them


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

yeah..POST THEM!

hmm...a grass-less lawn...I like that..too bad I cannot get the GF to mow hers down a little more...hmm..maybe a belated b-day gift..
heh heh....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thunderstorms hey? awww.


Yeah do you remember.....


> well did you get the photos?
> 
> i will log off so you can post them. or just email me them in jpeg format and i can post them


Yeah, got them...  You are one awesome gurl Jen


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

hey...woah, partner....no secrets! POST PICS! DO IT NOW!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah..POST THEM!
> 
> hmm...a grass-less lawn...I like that..too bad I cannot get the GF to mow hers down a little more...hmm..maybe a belated b-day gift..
> heh heh....


Trace asked me what i wanted for Chrissy. I said "i wanna shave your pussy" She goes" Get over it... it ain't gonna happen"  Oh i tried to coerse her, "just a little off the sides then".....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

she doesn't wanna go bare...but I would like a close cropping....


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

damn i feel sorry for you guys...what if you told them that it feels better for her...and you wouldnt go a munchin if she didnt


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2003)

My wife does, never had to ask.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> damn i feel sorry for you guys...what if you told them that it feels better for her...and you wouldnt go a munchin if she didnt


I told you about that b4...

Screw u Rock  i'm not jealous or anything


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

she got teh bikini line waxed to day...buthow do you just come out and say...hey baby..mind if I trim the hedge a bit? Not that she is bushy..but I wold like a low cropping....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I told you about that b4...
> 
> Screw u Rock  i'm not jealous or anything


Yeah, my wife is awesome like that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2003)

She let me go to Hooters today!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

that's a god thing? the hooters here...it seems to be a requirement of all waitresses is to be a divorced bitter mother of three....
oh, and the food sux....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2003)

It's not a God thing, but it is a good thing.  I don't know where you live, but here ALL the waitresses are under 25 and look amazing!!!

Food does suck but a certain atmosphere and some beer overrides that!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

dang. I always fat finger that word..maybe that means something..


nope. there are an occasional cute one, but most are single mothers.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2003)

DC area's got more than enough beautiful women in college willing to work there. No need to hire anything else!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

true....
we've got 5 military installations here....lotsa divorces here....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah, that makes a big difference! Too bad you weren't here tonight!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

would be better than being here at work....

actualy, I do like the wings....I can maul those things!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey you 2  Bugger off 

Not really boyz, as long as you talk about girls and boobs


----------



## maniclion (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> My wife does, never had to ask.



My lady trims back the two or three hairs she has.
 

She's very lucky, hardly any body hair, never shaved her legs in her life and will never have to.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

If I knew ya better, manic...you just set yourself up for a good slam..

She's hawaiian or asian?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 4, 2003)

She's 40 and asian I know where you wanna go.  Don't hold back.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

damn....you threw the 40 in.....


the moment has been ruined....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 4, 2003)

Once again my dignity has been saved.(wipes forehead)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

for now...


never been to Hawaii, it is on the to do list though.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 5, 2003)

its on everyones to do list


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey you 2  Bugger off
> 
> Not really boyz, as long as you talk about girls and boobs


Oh, great! One of my favorite subjects!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi hun just wanted to say good morning and let you know i had a dream about a thunderstorm last night.
Hope your last client was cooperative and fun 
I will try to get my mici working tonight so we can chat again. 
If V lets us 
Have a good day punky


----------



## Rissole (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> its on everyones to do list


Your on my to do list 



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hi hun just wanted to say good morning and let you know i had a dream about a thunderstorm last night.
> Hope your last client was cooperative and fun
> I will try to get my mici working tonight so we can chat again.
> ...


I couldn't sleep last night..................... 
Kicked his ass for interupting us  He'll be sore today 
My mic on my puter dont work (or hasn't got one) i can only chat at gym, i'm lookin forward to hearing "YOUR" accent....
Love ya Darling


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 5, 2003)

Me on your to do list  Rissy  Trace wouldnt like to be left out 

I am glad you kicked some booty last night 
I was laughing til the wee hours at our conversation 
Just ask Burner what my accent is like 
Love yah too babe


----------



## Rissole (Dec 6, 2003)

Now that would be good.....   

Spose i should post some stuff ay....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2003)

When's the last time you worked out something other than your fingers and forearms?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 6, 2003)

he works his heart out when talkin to me...and jaw


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2003)

Uh huh. Among other things...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 7, 2003)

J, you always give my heart a workout.. 
Rock, i respect J too much to do that to her....  even the thought of her...
Friday arms heavy:

*Standing B/B curl* 
118/3
99/6

*Single arm DB preach* 
44/4

*Single arm cable* 
66/10 *whoops*

*Close grip smith press* 
231/4
209/7
209/6

*Vbar push down* 
121/6
121/4

*Single arm ova head ext* 
40/6

*Donkey calf raise* 
352/8-6-5-4-4-4 *kind of a guess but about that*


----------



## Rissole (Dec 7, 2003)

Saturday Heavy Legs:

*Squat* *set a new depth on these, squat to safety bar*
396/6
*352/7*
*352/6*

*45* Leg press* 
638/4
638/5
462/6 *3 count on reps up and down*

*Single Leg ext* 
88/8
99/6
99/6
176/8 *2 legs*

*SLDL* 
374/5
352/6
352/6

*Seated leg curls* 
187/6
187/5
176/5
176/6

2 sets leg raises
2 sets crunches


----------



## Rissole (Dec 7, 2003)

Yesterdays eats:

M1:
8 eggs (2whole)
1 scoop whey
70gs oats
apple

M2:
1tblsp flax
1/3rd cup oatbran
4 egg whites
2 scoop whey

M3:
Chicken and salad

M4:
3 scoop whey
Sweet potatoe

M5:
1 1/2 Bowls spag bol. 

M6:
1tblsp nat pb
3 scoop whey

Ok, can i get a P,C,F break down for whole eggs, eggs whites and swet potatoe please J


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2003)

Where's the Cardio man?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2003)

1 large egg cooked:
84 Cals
Fat- 6g, 67%
Carb- 1g, 4 %
Prot- 6g, 30%

1 egg white cooked:
Prot- 3g
No fat or carbs

1 large cooked Sweet Potato:
Prot- 2.7g
Carb- 43.6g
Fat- 0.2g


----------



## Rissole (Dec 7, 2003)

Missed cardio  Friday was talkin to J   and Sat was a quick into gym cause i normally do Thursday Fri

Thanks for info, how large is large?? In grams?? cause there's large and then there's large? 
Whata dumb word.... large... large... large...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

For eggs it usually says on the container (at least here in America). For sweet potatoes, I'd say about 6-8 oz. I'm To stupid to convert oz to grams.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 11, 2003)

Moday RR:

Chest/Delts:

*Db presses*
110/7
110/6
110/5 

*Inc bench*
198/8
176/9 

*Cable X*
44/16+
55/17 

*DB Shoulder press*
70/8
70/6 

*Cable side raise*
55/9
48/8 

*Cable rear delts* 
33/14

Calves....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 11, 2003)

Wednesday RR:

Back:

*Plate pull down* 
308/6
286/7
286/11 *close grip*

*Lat pulldown behind head* 
176/11
176/9

*DB bent ova rows* 
110/13
97/15

*Fitball hyps* 
33/18
33/14

*Back mach*
176/m5
176/m5
176/m7 

*DB shrug* 
110/20
110/17
110/14

*BB shrug* 
220/20
220/18

Leg lifts
20
16
14

Crunch on bosu
5/18
5/12
5/12

Hover... Invert bosu, feet on fitball
hold 1min 20 sec
hold 1min


----------



## Rissole (Dec 11, 2003)

Thursday RR:

Legs:

*Dives*
BW/12
BW/10
BW/9 

*Leg curls* 
143/14
121/15

*45* Leg Press* 
550/12
550/12
550/10

*Single leg squat* 
88/12
88/12

*Leg ext* 
176/10
176/9
176/8
110/14

*Donkey calf raise* 
176/16
176/14
176/12
88/12
88/12
88/10


----------



## Rissole (Dec 11, 2003)

Gonna try a new way of posting so i'll get to put my eats in 
Damn run out of protien today  Get some tomorrow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

What's a dive man? W/O's looking good. Gotta post your eats, who else am I going to follow?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 11, 2003)

It was the best thing i could think to call them.... i dont know what they're really called.
I get my knees on a seat (say on the lat pulldown mach) and hook my ankles under the knee pads, then do a controlled 'dive' down to the floor and with a small push with your hands pull back up with your hammies....  they hit good
Abit like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My new way of posting i shouldn't miss any more eats, i'm gonna start putting my macros in as well.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 11, 2003)

Is that all in Kilo's?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 11, 2003)

Na mate, i convert to pounds for you guys.....
What... you saying i dont lift much.....  
The leg press looks down cause for some reason the thing just feels heavy, dont know if its the sled or the action, but anyone who walks in the gym lifts about 1/2-3/4's their normal w8 on it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Holy crap man, count dives out for me!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 11, 2003)

Not at all,  I know you aussies and the metric system.  Us Canadians can't figure out what one to use  

Looking good!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

When in doubt, always go the American way!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey my down under friend!  Noooo, not really down under me like that  
Looks like you're working hard, can't wait to see the update pics


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey Jenny  thanks for calling in  I would never think like that about you.... your too nice (and eggs might bust my ass) 

I need a good website that will give me my macro's other than "fitday" i hate that 1 cup thing... i want the w8's


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Friday:
Meal 1: (5gs glutamine)
12 eggs (2whole)
70gs Rolled oats
1 

Meal 2:
220gs Chicken 
1/3rd cup oat bran
1 tblsp flax

Meal 3:
Tuna, Br rice, salad

2hrs post wo:
8 egg whites
8oz sweet potatoe

(10gs Glutamine 2x BCAA's)
Workout RR arms:
*Alt DB curl* 
55/7
50/6

*Cable curl* 
132/8
110/8

*Conc cable curl* 
44/16

(2x BCAA's)
*Dips* 
BW+110/8
BW+110/6
BW+97/8

*VBar Pushdowns* 
110/10
110/8

*Kick backs*
31/15

Abs.... 

20 mins X trainer

Had a friend train with me that i haven't trained with b4... he was quite strong (srtronger than me in some lifts) a good challenge setter.... i'm hoping he'll start training with me all the time, he's about the same height and w8 and bf%. He wanted to do some benches so i did 4 sets 

Post wo: (10gs glutamine)
Whey/maltodextrine shake

Candy cane... it was only a small one...
Meal 6:
1tblsp flax
Chicken Breast, green Veg.

Meal 7:
1 lrg tblsp Nat PB
Whey shake
Cauliflower


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I custom enter all my foods into Fitday Ris. On the food package ( I down know about in oz) there is the nutrional label and usually goes by weight. So I enter all that into custom food. If that doesn't work, I go to www.calorieking.com find my food, figure it out and then custom enter that into fitday!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Thats great Rock  I have used fitday before and am gonna start again. Yeah i just about had all my foods custom entered in too. I just hate the amounts they give ya to work with...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Gym Chrissy partay tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

What's Gym Chrissy party?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

The members from my gym are havin a Christmas party tonight...
You now.... eating drinking.... eating drinking... actin the fool.....
Havin a good time....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Have fun man!! I had to miss my work Christmas party  Have a great time!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 14, 2003)

Ok, ate pretty good all weekend.
Went to Erina on Saturday to look at a video camera (Trace and Mine Chrissy Present to each other), nice one too. Had a Crepe for lunch, the meat that was in it was abit fatty, but not that bad.
Sunday's party was good, i got to eat 2 main courses  Took pics of them too  A few people hadn't showed up that payed for their meals so the boss gave me one. Sorbet for desert and i mananged to squeeze in about 8-9 beers


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Sounds good! I had a pizza by myself!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Monday:
Meal 1: (5gs glutamine)
8eggs (2whole)
1 scoop whey
70gs Rolled oats
1 

Meal 2: 
1 tblsp flax
3 scoop whey
1/3rd cup oat bran

Meal 3: 
Tuna, Br rice, salad
Very large Mangoe 

2hrs post wo: 
4 egg whites
2 scoop whey
8oz sweet potatoe

(10gs Glutamine 2x BCAA's)
Monday Shock:

Chest/Tris: Changea da spilta

*Bench* 308 for 2 spotted sets trying to bring bench strength up 
*Fitball Fly/ Fitball DB press *
66/9 84/7
66/9 77/8

*Decline fly/ Incline Bench *
51/8 176/7
44/10 167/8

(2X BCAA's)
*Dropset Dips*
BW+110/8
77/5
40/4

*VBar push down/ CGpress *
110/9 187/6
110/7 165/5

*Ova head Rope thingys/ DB press *
110/15 70/9

*Dropset Cable kickback*
44/10
33/6
22/6

Shock calves
Donkeys/seated calves/standing presses
3 sets

Post wo:  (10gs glutamine)
Whey/maltodextrine shake

Meal 6: 
1tblsp flax
Chicken Breast, Salad

Meal 7: 
1 lrg tblsp Nat PB
Whey shake


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2003)

Excellent workout M8. looking reaaal good.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks bud, tris had the best hit eva


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2003)

oh damn those "best hits eva" fuqing rule don't they?  Those workouts make it all seem worth it.  Ya walk away feeling like a conquerer.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah!! I cained myself!! Seems kinda saddistic that the more pain you can put yourself through the better you feel about it


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2003)

Yes I agree it is rather odd.  Ya bang a finger with a hammer and ya act like a little bitch for 2 days everytime you pick something up with that hand yet you train to the point that sitting down in a chair hurts your ass so bad from heavy deep squats and you smile.  It beats me m8.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Nothin worse than tryin to sit on the dunny after a good leg day 
Gotta hunt some product b4 i crash 4 the nite, see if GP can send me some stuff. Redline looks ok over here and i gotta get some Misellar Casien, you just cant get that here.....
I found out if i wanted it i'd have to buy 200 kg of the shit


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2003)

NO offense Riss but it sucks to be you bro. Damn you have to fight to get decent supplements.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2003)

hey you know I talked to Eric (GP) right? One hell of a nice down to earth guy man.  I ordered the Redline and can't wait till it gets here! I'll let ya know when it arrives and how well I do with it.  You do the same.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Tell me about it.... anything decent you can get ya gotta pay through the arse for....
I just sent Eric a PM, gonna get about 4 bottles of Redline and 4kg of Misellar Casin... see how that works, should be able to sell 2 bottles of the Redline


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I got my redline a few days back. Works real well to start with I think!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Whata ya mean "to start with".... "i think"


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I think it's not overpowering, you can still move up to more potent things! I think because it's only been a few days!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Hahaha anything more potent here is illegal bud 
You can get busted for too much caffene


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

You kidding?! I'm gonna have to sneak you in some stuff! Are you allowed Peanut Butter?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Only just  Hey Dave.... i won them tickets to se Lord of the Rings  4 tickets all up!! Can you get here by Thursday arvo??
We get to see it a week and a bit b4 the official release


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Awesome man!!! Can't afford a plane ticket right now, but if I could get my hands on a boat...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

Wednesday:
Meal 1: (5gs glutamine)
8eggs (2whole)
1 scoop whey
70gs Rolled oats (will now call this Peets power breakfast)

Meal 2: 
1 tblsp flax
3 scoop whey
1/3rd cup oat bran
1/2 massive apple

Meal 3: 
Tuna, Br rice, salad

2hrs post wo: 
4 egg whites
2 scoop whey
Forgot me damn sweet potatoe
other 1/2 massive apple

(10gs Glutamine 2x BCAA's)
Wednesday Shock:

Back:

*Stiff arm pull down/ Pull ups *
99/12 31/6
99/10 BW/6 spent....

*DB pullova on fitball/ Plate pulls *
103/12 286/4 oops
103/10 286/6 close grip

*Dropset Close grip row*
187/10
132/7
110/6

*Fitball hyp ext/ Back mach/ fitball hyp *
33/16 176/14 BW/8
33/13 176/12 BW/6

Triset Bosu cable crunch/ fitball leg raises/ hovers
3sets 

Post wo:  (10gs glutamine)
Whey/maltodextrine shake

Meal 6: 
1tblsp flax
Beef stir fry minus the rice

Meal 7: 
1 tblsp Nat PB
Whey shake
Brocoilli


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

I miss my J'bo.....


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey Ris, I keep hearing all of you talking about and taking these oils. Jodi mentioned fish oil so I went out and bought some in a pill form.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

I miss her too, she popped in for a minute or 2 earlier then disappeared. BAM!  Just like dat.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 18, 2003)

Thursday:
Meal 1: (5gs glutamine)
Peets power breakfast
1 banana

Meal 2: 
1 tblsp flax
3 scoop whey
1/3rd cup oat bran

Meal 3: 
Tuna, Br rice, salad
Mango 

2hrs post wo: 
4 egg whites
2 scoop whey
Sweet potatoe

(10gs Glutamine 2x BCAA's)
Thursday Shock:

Legs:

*Seated leg curls/ Dives *
176/10 BW/8
176/8 BW/6

*Seated leg curls/ SLDL *
132/12 286/10
132/12 286/10

*Leg extensions/ Squat *
187/12 308/10
187/10 308/10 still playing with new depth, need more w8

*Leg extensions/ Leg press *
176/10 506/10
176/9 506/8

*Dropset walking lunges*
44/12
26/12

no cardio, had to get to movies asap.

Post wo:  (10gs glutamine)
Whey/maltodextrine shake

Meal 6: 
Subway 1'lng Turkey on wholemeal
5 handfuls popcorn

Meal 7: 
1 tblsp Nat PB
Whey shake


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 18, 2003)

J'bo is here for 2 more min to say hello to my babes  
gotta go catch a nap before i train


----------



## Rissole (Dec 18, 2003)

Miss ya hun.... got ya mici fixed??


----------



## MissOz (Dec 18, 2003)

Rissy your so hot wanna


----------



## Rissole (Dec 18, 2003)

You know it babe


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Did I miss something here? Maybe I'm up too early after last night...


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey Riss,

What is in your Power Breakfast ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

A kangaroo!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Miss ya hun.... got ya mici fixed??



No but i got a webcam comin  so you can see me and my hun


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Got any pics of you and your hun? (not being vulgar, being serious).


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

I got a pic of her man  no.... not me..... 

MissOz is my boss..... i walked in last night and she was on here so i typed that in for her  She was spitin at me 

Powerbreakfast is what i been havin for the last..... ages.... 
1scoop whey, 8 eggs (2 whole), 70gs oatmeal, i blend the oatmeal like powder add the whey and mixed the eggs and cook  Bit bland but an easy way to eat on the way to work.

J'Bo, i think my new video camera doubles as a web cam, i'll try it Monday, i gotta work at the gym for the next 2 weeks and i got lots of gaps between clients


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 21, 2003)

lookin forward to chattin with you hun.
only a couple more days til i have web cam 

rock...we dont have any photos together yet, but i am sure we will after New Years (and yes decent non-nudy ones )


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Cool J'bo, that'll be good to see!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey, I need to get a web cam too!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Saturday: cant remember meals... was pretty good though 

Delts/bis:

*Side lat raise/ DB press *
35/8 64/8
31/10 55/8

*Cable rear delt/ cable front raise * single arms
44/12 33/10
44/10 33/9

*Dropset Round the worlds* and i didn't even call in.... 
13/8
9/8
5/8

*Alt DB Curls/ BB curl*
51/6 77/8
44/8 77/6

*Standing EZ bar curl/ Chins *
88/10 BW/7

*Dropset Cable curl*
132/10
99/7
66/8

Abs
Triset Bosu cable crunch/ fitball leg raises/ hovers
3sets


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> lookin forward to chattin with you hun.
> only a couple more days til i have web cam
> 
> rock...we dont have any photos together yet, but i am sure we will after New Years (and yes decent non-nudy ones )


Nice chat this morning, for an inpromptu...
Think i worked the camera out, i had to flick a swicth  stuffin battery though  
That client was late, and then the next one didn't show up.....
 CLIENTS!~!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey, looking good man! How's the diet, you like it?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks buddy, it was a hard workout too.... different time slot.... no training partner (i think i prefer that in some ways)
Lovin the diet, its really easy and i had soooo many comments on the weekend "are you gettin bigger","gee your lookin thick...", the wife even made a comment, she found some pics from a year ago and rekoned i looked skinny back then  I couldnt see any difference (as usual)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

HAN kinda gave me a cutting diet, but I musta asked too many questions and now I'm left hanging!  What did you tell you about bulking?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Sounds like your doing great man! Good for you!!  Any sneak peeks?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Hmmmm could do..... got camera at work today.....

Didnt say much, just the diet mod. Keep hounding him with your questions  I think he's pretty busy...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I did keep hounding! Nothing for a week now!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

What about Jodi, or J'Bo, or GP. I'm sure there's someone here that can help.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Damn, I feel like I'm running around in circles chasing you through threads!  Jodi and HAN don't agree diet wise. I tried Carb cycling and don't think it's too conducive for me. I feel guilty asking GP and not paying, know what i mean?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah, but he's a nice guy and it's only a one off. See what he says.....
If it takes payin for it, then it might be worth it.... if you can.

I'm really just following you.... 'click cp' where'd he just post... 
Just been chasing people at gym, so i'm a bit behind...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm watching funniest videos inbetween


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

dont tell anyone Rock...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Back


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

You shoulda posted that in Rock's journal Fire 

Good post though  I'd tend to agree, what work best for you, you should end up just knowing....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Damn Ris, look good! Especially with the tan. Blow me outta the water. Good job!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh damn you are one big hunka hunka man big Kahuna!!!  Sheeit.  How much do you weight?  220???  Damn I better get my ass in a higher gear to beat you!!!


 Only 207 bud....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Damn Ris, look good! Especially with the tan. Blow me outta the water. Good job!!


Not really m8, w8 till you see your changes...
Spent a bit too long in the sun yesterday


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> well back that camera the fuq up!! It makes you look bigger. May I borrow your camera please?  hahahahahaha


Its just my frame i think, i've had quite a few people ask me if i was over 100....
Posting new camera to FS..... i wish....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

I was actually planing that  Gotta love Christmas in Australia


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll be tan for the final pics! How tall are you Ris?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

5'8"


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

OK, I'm 5'11" and 200. So you definately got me beat there! What do you want to cut down to?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

6-8% should be around 173lb by calculation 180 may be enough for now, Comp in May so i dont want to be to lean too early


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I hear ya! I'm kinda forced into it though.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

What do you mean forced into it.?.. sorry...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

Will you bitches please move over to the Comp whore thread


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Arms. Don't feel I should be bulking if I can't lift heavy or normal.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

we've been there waiting on you Fire!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Arms. Don't feel I should be bulking if I can't lift heavy or normal.


Even though your not getting the workout you feel you desire there is still some hypertrophy happening. The better you eat the easier it is for your muscle to build. 

I dont feel that any questions relating to working out or diet in my journal is whoring


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

So you think I should keep the bulk? Maybe tone it down a bit?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah, just for a few weeks, be careful over Christmas though, pick your food carefully.
Are you doing any cardio??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

20 min. 4 times a week. Christmas is going to be tough. Family does not understand this stuff!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> 20 min. 4 times a week. Christmas is going to be tough. Family does not understand this stuff!


 I know what you mean... Trace is used to it though and she can see my changes so i think she appreciates it a bit more.
Just eat the salad and meat for Chrissy dinner, or whatever you guys have, lunch....  Give those lollies to the kids ROCK 

Cardio should be moderate.... sweating... heavy breathing but you could still talk to someone fairly comfortably


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Forget that salad crap boys, I'm bulking right up to December 31st!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Salad is an important part of bulking PB


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 22, 2003)

You're right Ris...pasta salad, potato salad, chicken salad...


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> dont tell anyone Rock...


oh sure, think you can sneak some pictures in do you!  

you have definitely put some great size on. and no fair that you have sun there now , it's our rainy season


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

It'll all even out in spring Hiker!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

Looking good Riss,  Looks like you have put on some size


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> oh sure, think you can sneak some pictures in do you!
> 
> you have definitely put some great size on. and no fair that you have sun there now , it's our rainy season


 

Thanks guys


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Monday: 

Meal 1: 
Peets power breakfast

Meal 2: 
3 scoop Whey shake
1 tblsp Flax
1/3rd cup oats

Meal 3: 
Tuna, salad, br rice
while talkin wiff Rock and Fire

Pre w/o: 
Shake, 1/2 sweet potatoe




*Heavy:*  yeah really heavy...
*
Chest/tris:
Bench:*
308/1 2sp
308/3sp
264/4

*Inc DB* 
110/4
110/3

*Dec press (smith)* 
253/4
231/7

*CG smith press* 
231/4
209/5

*V Bar Push Down* 
125/4
121/4

*Single arm ova head* 
40/4

Post w/o: 
Whey/ Malt. shake

protien bar at 8.00 (stuck at gym with no food)

Meal 6: 
Chicken breast, lotsa veg
1 tblsp flax

Meal 7: 
1 tblsp Nat PB
3 scoop whey shake


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Awesome weights there M8! That bench is like my life goal.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

I finally got one rep..... just...... 
Gonna take along time for 2 reps, my goal is 4 plates


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

You can do it man!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hey you know I talked to Eric (GP) right? One hell of a nice down to earth guy man.  I ordered the Redline and can't wait till it gets here! I'll let ya know when it arrives and how well I do with it.  You do the same.


hey fire!
I got a couple samples of that...it is some freaky cool shiat!
You are sweaty one minute, the you get a whole body shiver...then hot again....I liked it..whether it works or not is another question. It doesn't make me feel 'amped up' when I took it before the work out, like liquid clenbutrx tho..

hiya ris!
damn, 12 friggin eggs??? ANd you could eat that? I am stuffed after 6 egg whts with 1 yolk and 2 slices of turkey......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You can do it man!!


Hell Yes 

Hey B, Nice to have you back. The eggs.... you just gotta try harder


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

been to my journal, oh man of sulpherous gas??


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Just then.... see my update pics on page 11  oh drunkard one


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

that will be Mr. Drunkard to you, sir..


nice improvements, bud!
207? You got me by about 5 lbs!
..and I am still fatter than you..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

But you been on holiday.... Mr Drunkard


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 23, 2003)

Damn Ris, you have put on some good size...well done!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 23, 2003)

Nice Workout Riss 

How much is Four plates, is it 405lbs? WOW


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks fellas, 4 would be 396 here, it's gonna take awhile but i'm determined


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 23, 2003)

Nice! I am just looking to break the 300 barrier, right now!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Its alot of effort hey......


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

dont pop a vein boyz


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> It'll all even out in spring Hiker!


I hope so, I'm already tired of being glowing white  I look as white as the ghost of Christmas past.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 23, 2003)

Damn skippy! I just recently got 265 x 3 up and was pretty happy,my all time high up until a few months ago was 225x5 (with spot), I was stuck at that for years mind you I wasn't putting in a proper effort with my diet and training until pretty recently.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

morning mr.meatball.
hows my studly accented man doing 
you cute thing you


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Still can't get over your pics m8!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> morning mr.meatball.
> hows my studly accented man doing
> you cute thing you


*blushing*....... 

Rock, Dont tell me you printed them out


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

hmm...sounds like rock is in love....


was'sup, fellas!

I'e been stuck @ 315 for bench for some time now too....I am going to be trying a new work out, split my workouts to work out all parts twice a week..so my weights will drop again...
do that for a month..then back to a one part per day work out...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Tuesday: 

Meal 1: 
Peets power breakfast

Meal 2: 
3 scoop Whey shake
1 tblsp Flax
1/3rd cup oats

Meal 3: 
Tuna, salad, br rice

Pre w/o: 
Shake, 1/2 sweet potatoe

*Heavy:* Not impressed with my lifts again espec Deads...
*
Back:
WG Pullups:*
66/5
55/5
55/4

*Plate pulls (narrow grip)* 
330/6
330/4

*Close Grip seated rows* 
220/4
198/5

*Rev Grip Rows* 
255/4
242/5

*Deadlift* 
528/2 
396/6 coulda done lots more....
440/7

*Abs* 
Hanging crunches
bw/16
bw/12
bw/7

Hanging knee raise
bw/12
bw/6
bw/6

Post w/o: 
Whey/ Malt. shake

Meal 6: 
Chicken breast, lotsa veg
1 tblsp flax

Missed meal 7, left my protien at the gym.... wasn't gonna do eggs either


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hmm...sounds like rock is in love....
> 
> 
> ...


Think its more of an idolisation type thing 

Good stuff B, mix it up and cane dem muscles


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Gottem framed over my computer!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

*edit* i was gonna say somethin nasty.... 
But i like ya too much Rock


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

hello ris.
you still eating your kangaroo omelet for breaky 
makes you big and strong 
i am off to go cuddle and hug 
just wanted to say hello


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I wanna cuddle and hug...guess I will have to wait till tomoorow night...
have fun, J!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Say what you want to say Ris. I left myself open on purpose!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Say what you want to say Ris. I left myself open on purpose!


I was gonna say that i printed out your pics and put them in my journal as a reminder of what might happen to me if i stop training  
Sorry mate


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hello ris.
> you still eating your kangaroo omelet for breaky
> makes you big and strong
> ...


Skippy meat  
I miss ya mate, have a nice  cuddle 
Merry Christmas my love  Thanks for stopping in


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Wednesday: 

Meal 1: 
Running L8 4 client
Whey and oats 

Meal 2: 
3 scoop Whey shake
1 tblsp Flax
1/3rd cup oats

Meal 3: 
Tuna, salad, br rice

*Heavy:* Early w/o
*Shoulders/ traps/ bis:
Seated shoulder press in smith:*
143/10
152/7
130/5 behind head
130/6 behind head
143/4

*Ez bar upright rows* 
132/4
119/4
119/4

*Smith shrug* 
407/8
407/6
319/12
319/10

*BB Curls*
110/4
99/5

*Standing alt curl* 
51/4
51/4

*Calves* 
Donkey calf raise
440/12
440/8
440/6
352/10
352/8
352/7

Glutamine
Post w/o: 
Whey/ Malt. shake

Meal 6: 
*dont know yet*


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

you went behind the head mil presses? What are you thinking? Wanna muck up your rotators? KNock it off..ya big meatball!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I was gonna say that i printed out your pics and put them in my journal as a reminder of what might happen to me if i stop training
> Sorry mate


I didn't think that was what I opened myself up for!! That was COLD!!!! Good one, that will be hard to top


----------



## Rissole (Dec 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you went behind the head mil presses? What are you thinking? Wanna muck up your rotators? KNock it off..ya big meatball!


I havent done them for about a yr for that very reason, just did 2 sets for a different hit 



> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I didn't think that was what I opened myself up for!! That was COLD!!!! Good one, that will be hard to top


 He's slowly getting to know me


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yeah!?! Well.... again, nothing


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 26, 2003)

Rissy. i got my web cam  so get your booty online


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Friken camera 

Post last weeks w/o tomorrow, left my journal at home.
Not working out this week, time for a break. I really feel i need it (espec in the shoulders).
Will stick with some cardio and ab work though 
Got a punching bag for Chrissy  and a skipping rope. Thats some hard ass cardio  Got a Bayblade too


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 28, 2003)

lotsa cardio hey :eyebrows:


----------



## katie64 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> dont tell anyone Rock...


What's this, hiding pics , looking good Ris, why so tan  can't wait to see results from everyone in this comp


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks KT, i musta missed that you posted in here 
Im in summer time gurl  
I put my picis in here cause only people that love me come in here 

Thankyou all my buds


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Ris, I'm back. How is everything? Good Christmas? Hope so.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes m8, great Christmas got a Bayblade


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

Just updating my sig


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

.....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

last one


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I like 1,3, and 6 best! Anyone I know?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

What's a bayblade


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I like 1,3, and 6 best! Anyone I know?


Who do you think..  Same girl.... for a clue...

Haven't you heard of a Bayblade...... :duh: They are spinning tops.. me and Caleb got one each and we have battles


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Never heard of Bayblade! Are they all J'bo? I'm in my whoring thread if you want to jump in.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

Damn it  my sig wont work


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Why not?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

Prince has done something so linking pics wont work....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

That sucks! Find something online


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

Is that why your Strider pic works?? I link the others butts off the avatar so they work


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah, it's off of a website


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 30, 2003)

its why my rabbit works


----------



## Rissole (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey.... someone else posting in my journal, there's a change
Hello PR


----------



## Rissole (Dec 31, 2003)

Friday 26th: 

This was my last heavy w/o, finally got time to post it

*Heavy:* 
*Legs:
SLDL:*
374/6 decided not to do sldl on heavy day anymore, i have to go too heavy and it hits my lower back more than my hammies, these dives kick ass!! I have never felt anything hit my hammies like these 

*Dives* 
bw/6
bw/6
bw/6

*Seated leg curl*
187/5
187/4
154/10 oops bit lite

*Squat*
374/5
352/6
352/5 was happy here  good with the new depth

*45* leg press* 
638/45
616/5
616/4

*Single leg ext* 
110/5
110/5
110/5 

*Abs:
Hanging crunch:*
bw/14
bw/10
bw/9

*Hanging leg raise:*
bw/16
bw/12
bw/9


----------



## Rissole (Dec 31, 2003)

So i'm hate'n this week off, i wanna go crack some iron 
I know i need it though.... did cardio on Monday with Mary Jane, kicked her ass for 1/2 an hr. Tuesday i did 1/2 hr by myself, 20mins Xtrainer then 10mins on tread mill (owww my shins).

Ate more cals yesterday than i did for the whole Christmas break i think  Got some photo's off my video camera of how i spent new years  very relaxing 

Oh well back to work tomorrow (gym) do some whoring i think....
Unless i get some web cam chattin   X-ing fingers that speakers work


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2003)

oh look..te occasional workout posted in between whorrings...
was'sup, ris!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey man, why last Power week?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> oh look..te occasional workout posted in between whorrings...
> was'sup, ris!


Hey B just got back from the beach 

Rock, last as in last one i did. Having a week off, then i'm gonna start back the new year with heavy again


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

sounds like a rough day...
nice and sunny out? I now have Ris envy...
oh, wait...I have not been in the gym in about a month....I'd probably get taken for a beached whale and dragged into the water....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

You and me both  we are about the same size....
"those whales always beach in groups"....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

yueah..but you gotz musclez...I'm just a fatty...
at least it feels I am ...but purging that shiat!
Damn,l I ate good 'bad' stuff tonight to!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

@ good bad stuff...
I'm fat too good buddy, dont you worry about that 
You need to post some decent pics of yourself....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

need to get the ones Kris took back to photo shop to get put onto disc.
(negatives, that is)


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

Cool, put em in your gallery.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

as son as I get them!
Oh, you are safe..all are with me wearing shirts!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

The last thing you are is fat Ris!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks Rock, but i do sport a bit too much BF


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

Well this is a journal and i got nothing to do so.....

Early start this morning, 4.30am i got up.... takes me 20mins-1/2hr to get to the gym, i doubt that my 6.00 client will show. I'm gonna kick his fat ass this morning, talk about "Mr no results" gonna hammer him about his diet and what he does on his non training days. Why should i get up at 4.30 for someone with no motivation.....
Ahhhh, i couldn't even be bothered ranting.........


----------



## katie64 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Well this is a journal and i got nothing to do so.....
> 
> Early start this morning, 4.30am i got up.... takes me 20mins-1/2hr to get to the gym, i doubt that my 6.00 client will show. I'm gonna kick his fat ass this morning, talk about "Mr no results" gonna hammer him about his diet and what he does on his non training days. Why should i get up at 4.30 for someone with no motivation.....
> Ahhhh, i couldn't even be bothered ranting.........


Hey I was going to laugh at you saying "I gotta go toily........" and when I hit your quote this "Ahhhh, i couldn't even be bothered ranting......... " comes up instead  what's up with that 

Your so funny


----------



## katie64 (Jan 1, 2004)

Ahhhhhhh, you must of been editing as I was quoting, hahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

I had to go, but then i thought it best not to leave it, too much info...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

Just as i thought.... he didn't show....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

give him a warning! one more no-show..and he's FIRED!


kinda funny, PT friend of mine was telling me about a client of his. He too wasn't showing the results he should have been. And, the client was bitching about it. Styeve, my friend said, 'Really" and walked straight to the client's car.
"Your eating like I tod you, didn't I?"
"um..uh-huh"
(read nervous)
Steve looked into the car and saw lots and lots of candy bar wrappers...
I thnk he pretty mcu told his client to either knock off the candy, quit his bithing and do what he's supposed to, or he was finished.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

I hear dat one.... That was a good move 

The big problem is these guys are my boss's clients, if they were mine


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

then...shouldn't HE be there to take care of them?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

he's away for 2 weeks, that why i'm here
But as far as "looking after" his clients.... that leaves alot to be desired..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

gotcha.
should introduce them to Ris's bootcamp for lazy clients!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

See what happens, Mary Jane just came in... she is an awesome client, works her ass off!! She did treadmill cardio with boxing me in intervals, after the hr i said, common hun lets do another set of each...  her jaw almost hit the ground "are you sure" i said no worries babe i got no one after you. She loved it.
Then after she says Are you training anywhere else..... like she wants me to b her PT  i said i gotta finish getting my ticket first  shes like, ok let me know when you do.
All i've done is b nice and comunicated well, kicked her butt a few times and its all good, Mick must be so, so with his clients


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

she's proably hot for you.....
don't deny it!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

She'll be hot when she looses the extra 
Married with kids though, damn it, she got plenty 'o' money too, she was just telling me about the Hummer she bought


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

what the hell does she do for a living???
hummers aer not cheap!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

I know... and it was her idea to buy it, not her mans 

I think she owned a day care centre


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Look at all this whoring! Shame...!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

I would never whore in a persons journal!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

I can't believe you guys whored like this!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

What's up!  Is your boss the one who was sick and you ended up taking over his clients for awhile?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

Bugger off .......
I start training again next week, then the whoring can stop 
I cant post my diet in here anyway........


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't think I wantone...sucks much gas, and are pigs to park in parking lots.
My f-150 sucks..
I want something alittle smaller and manueverable


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

the new Porsche Cayene Turbo SUV would be good..
but I do not happen to have 125k laying around...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Bugger off .......
> I start training again next week, then the whoring can stop
> I cant post my diet in here anyway........


yours that bad to?
I had to stop posting mine...J'bo probably got cramps in her fingers frmo 'yelling' at me..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

I'd love a hummer


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

can't help ya on that one, buddy!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yours that bad to?
> I had to stop posting mine...J'bo probably got cramps in her fingers frmo 'yelling' at me..


I have a special diet that i cant post cause a good person did a favour for me 

She said she needed 2 spots to park in


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Secrets, secrets, secrets...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Yeah, well I recieved some awesome training advice I'm not telling anyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

I've got this secret, ice cream diet. Guaranteed to help you bulk up.
and, if want to speed up  the process, add in doughnuts!
You'll be huge in no time!
maybe not muscle, but huge! and you'll be in shape!
Hey, round is a shape!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

Sure Rock......... 

Nice B  I'll buy it off ya when i finished competeing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Where'd you get my diet from?!?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

Off me


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

Oh.... that gag didnt work cause of my previous post


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

Gonna go do some cardio then vacuum the gym


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

man, I am CRAVING tostitos chips right now...I am trying to not go and buy them. So far, the urge is being kept @ bay...but damn, I seem to suffer from:
latenightsnackitis!
arrghh!
hmm..maybe a BIG gulp of cold water will help.
nope. damn....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Gonna go do some cardio then vacuum the gym


how 'bout do both? RUN around the gym wtih the vacuum!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

That's a good idea Burner!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I don't think I wantone...sucks much gas, and are pigs to park in parking lots.
> My f-150 sucks..
> I want something alittle smaller and manueverable



B when you own a Hummer the last thing you care about is the price of gas dear


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

Where are you Ris?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 3, 2004)

Having a last splurge this weekend..... My new deits gonna kick my ass


----------



## firestorm (Jan 3, 2004)

Ris when are the 1/2 way pics due????


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

Whenever your ready.... Tank sent me his today and im just about to post them  I'm gonna take my pics tomorrow and post them on Tuesday


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

Post em' mate I have to see TANK.  Please let me know when your done my man.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

Done.... there should be 4 posts per person Stats and then 3 pics


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

Your done Tanks pics?  Fantastic,, I'll meet you over at the whore thread so we can discuss his progress m8.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

when do you need the pics ris?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

Whenever your ready, if you wanna do them on the 11th thats cool, but it will take me a day to get them up possibly


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll take them tomorrow and email them to you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Hows your day buddy?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

Good thanks mate, back to work 
Well i thought my brother was over his little spat, but it looks like he still wants to act like an ass so he can go and get .....
Hard work at the gym training on no carbs


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

*OK!! No more whoring in my thread either. I'm in serious mode * 

Monday 5th:
50 min ride this morn to the beach and back *sweating*
All meals 

*Power:
Chest/ Tris:
Bench Press:* did more sets than usual on here, so that coupled with no carbs screwed my other presses.
308/2 sp 
308/2 sp 
264/4
251/5
242/6

*Inc DB Press* 
97/4
97/4
90/4

*Dips* 
me+90/6
me+90/4

*Close grip smith bench* 
187/6
187/4

*Skulls with ez curl bar* 
88/6
88/5

*Ova head ext with ez curl bar* 
88/6
88/4

6 sets on donkey calf 

Taking stats and pics tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> *OK!! No more whoring in my thread either. I'm in serious mode *



Hey..um..I'd just start a new thread, pal..this one is shot...
page 14 already...
I'm gonna do that next week.
Well, I did a quick chest workout the other day...how embarrassing...I wasn't expecting too much..but DAMN! It is going to take a couple weeks to get my strength back to where I was...

BTW..nice weights, pal!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

Pete are those poundages in pounds? Just wondering cause they are all wacky numbers.  308?  Aren't plates in 5, 10, 25, 35, and 45 increments?
D/Bs weight 97 pounds???     If them there are all pounds then lifts look great!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2004)

that silly assed metric stuff....


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

Well Burner tell me this is 308m less or more then 315?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2004)

I believe it is 308lbs.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

Then it isn't METRIC now is it...IT'S POUNDS THEN!!!  Shutup Burner your hurting my brain.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2004)

well, we are EVEN! You hurt mine with those pholosophical ponderings last week!

(pete said he lifts in metric, but posts the weights in pounds)


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

OHHH ok great!!! Thanks for clearing that up for me Burner.  Now I can run around here and say...I'm stronger I'm stronger I'm stronger!!!  hahahahaha  just kidding.  Pete is a work horse for sure.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah..have you seen the weight that man dead lifts?
500 friggin pounds! I could barey get up 405.....twice...

Well, I can come in here and say "I'm fatter..I'm fatter!"
(doesn't have the same ring to it, now does it?)


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

Ummm B,,,hope you noticed my "just kidding" at the end of my last post because He is stronger then me in several areas.  And no WAY in hell I'm even coming close to YOUR DeadLIft yet even comment on Petes.  I can't touch those numbers on Deads.  I'll have to look at my log but I think the last time I did deads it was either 315 or even under that.  Either way it was fuqing hard as hell for me.  That is not close to being a good excercise for me.

OK I PULLED UP SOME QUOTES FROM MY JOURNAL REGARDING DEADLIFTS.
3 deadlift workouts ago:
I did several lighter sets then did 1 x 04 x 275 and said it was hard as hell.

2nd to last Deadlift workout:

1 x 06 x 275
1 x 03 x 315
1 x 04 x 315 *Heaviest I've gone since hitting the comeback trail

Last Deadlift workout 1/1/04:
4 SETS OF 6 WITH 275 WAS MY LAST WORKOUT.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

My plates are 20kg multiply by 2.2 for pounds, =44lbs
308=3 plates aside + the bar 
Thanks boyz


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

1/ 2/ 5/ 10/ 15/ 20/ 45kg increments for my plates


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Ummm B,,,hope you noticed my "just kidding" at the end of my last post because He is stronger then me in several areas.  And no WAY in hell I'm even coming close to YOUR DeadLIft yet even comment on Petes.  I can't touch those numbers on Deads.  I'll have to look at my log but I think the last time I did deads it was either 315 or even under that.  Either way it was fuqing hard as hell for me.  That is not close to being a good excercise for me.


what?? I am stronger than you in somehting????
Cooool..
heh heh...
 

boys? pete..I'd rather be called...mate..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm watching american chopper on discovery rihgt now. great show. they just did the fireman truckepisode again..whata sweet bike. 
you get that show, pete?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok thanks ris.. so when I read your workouts I'm reading pound cause you did the math already.....thank you.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

I wish i could bench 308kg 

Dont get American chopper, MATE  whats that about??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

that's funny..
A father and son custom motorcycle building business. They make some pretty sweet bikes.
All custom, very nice.

I wish I could bench that too!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/amchopper/amchopper.html


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

beast bikes!!

I so want a Harley!! Just give me a Fat Boy and i'll be


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

fuq hardleys....
over-priced, not worth it.
IF u get a hardley, you are buying an image. I used to have a long bit against them. I just don't care anymore....I wouldn't own one tho..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

Like a fatboy to cruise on, my other bike is a YZF 1000


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

*OK!! Whore in  my damn journal!! see if i care!!*
What would life be like without mates lobbin' in 

Tuesday 6th:
No cardio, went to work early to post pics to the beach and 
All meals 

*Power:
Back:
Wide grip pullups: *
66/5
66/4
53/5

*CG seated rows:*
242/4
220/5
220/4

*Rev Grip Bent BB row:*
242/5
242/5
242/4

*Deads*
528/3
484/4
440/6

*BB shrugs*
352/10
352/8
352/10
352/8  dont know what happend there....

*Bosu cable crunch*
88/12
88/10
88/8

*Fitball hover* realy pushed my elbows forward on these
2 X 40secs
1 X 30secs


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Like a fatboy to cruise on, my other bike is a YZF 1000


http://www.yamaha-motor.com/products/unitinfo.asp?lid=2&lc=mcy&cid=5&mid=6
ready for this upgrade..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

*drool* VERY nice...... 

 see what you did.... now i want one....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

180 horses..ON the tire....might be too fast, actually.
friend has an '01 GSX-R 1k..and has 155HP on tire..and that bike scares me...(AND I CAN RIDE!)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Ris, looking good! I'm switching to a Push/Pull routine, what do you think about that?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks buddy  Push, pull..... hmmmm
Works for alot of guys....... never tried it myself...... just watch how much effort it takes, if you do chest and back same day damn thats alot of work. Try it, if you like it then go, go, go 
Ya gotta experiment abit to see what works best for you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'll do Chest, Quads, Shoulders, Tri's, and calves together.

Back, Hams, bi's, forearms, and abs together.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

Ow.... your only spliting 2 way?? How many days a week you training??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

It'll be like Mon, tue, off, thur, fri, off sat, sund, mon... It's Dante's program. Not supposed to always go to failure and use very short rest periods


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

I was thinking of going to the same program / day spilt, but with different changes:
Chest/delts/tris, Back/legs/bis -off- repeat -off - off - start over.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I've heard good things about those splits. And Dante looks pretty good!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Dante looks pretty good!


I think J'bo lookspretty good..but that's just me...to each his own..


(Hiya Rock! you left yourself too open NOT to exploit that one!)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Thought I could trust you Burner. Now Ris I would expect that from, but you?  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, ya know...I'd hate for you to ge lax in Ris's absence..

well, only another 9 3/4 hours more to go....until I can go home...

in another 24 hours, I will be havig dinner with my girlfriend. This is big, as I have not seen her in over a friggin WEEK!
(I am a night shift worker..and go to work when she comes home..and didn't get to see her at all this past weekend, as she was in the mountains w/ her parents in her condo..and i had to do an open house on sunday..WHICH WAS A TOTAL WASTE OF MY FRIGGIN TIME AND MONEY!!)

And to top it off....there was at last 7- 9" inches of new POWDER on the friggin SLOPES!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

oh yeah, hi pete!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Have fun Burner!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

oh..I will....I definately will....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

might go to the Olive Garden..not sure yet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Olive garden? All you can eat pasta...drool


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey, are we whoring in Ris's journal? Come over to Rock's whoring thread, greeky and Hee is there right now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

k


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 7, 2004)

How we doing buddy ?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2004)

Good thanks big H  I had a non training day yesterday and battled the worst hunger pains and cravings, but i won 
Only problem is my Training partner rang and had just split up with his girl so i invited him over and we played PS2 and i had 4 beers  what could i do... he showed up with them


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Tsk, tsk!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

low cal. beers would have been better.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey  he didnt bring them..... 
Thats my cheat for the week  gone in 1 easy hit....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2004)

Gonna start a new journal, this ones whored up pretty bad  
We can whore in here anytime


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

What's your new journal gonna be called?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I told everyone no whoring in here


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2004)

Have a look


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Cool, I will not step foot in there! But why won't HAN help anyone else, that kinda sucks.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2004)

Dont know, he does alot all ready.... if he turns round and says its ok for me to post then i will but till then....
You can post my good buddy but just make it relevant


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm not on you about it, you have to respect his wishes. Just feel a bit left out of the loop though you know?

Make it relevant? See, that's why I shouldn't post at all  I'll ask my questions in this one!!! )


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2004)

I know what you mean... i think Jodi will be agood help for you though.

 dont be like that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Alright, i won't be like that


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Gonna start a new journal, this ones whored up pretty bad
> We can whore in here anytime


that's what I told ya!
Man, if more people would listen to the all powerful and wise, burner..this would be a better world!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

........

Damn its hot!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

rub it in....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm sitting here sweating....
Whent to sydney yesterday and say this "angels and light show" or somethind yesterday... it was amazing!! I'm gonna do a thread l8r and post some pics from it!!

takin me a bit to post bud cause i'm updating my other journal


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

wahoo!
Pics!
Get some hot 'sheilas' in them?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

The chicks that were spinning and twisting under these big ballons wernt too bad..... and then theres always Trace


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> and then theres always Trace


good answer..\
(sshh...she's right there, isn't she??)


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

Na, she's shopping....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

For.....
shoes...clothes...food?
the first two...danger, danger!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

I didn't make it to the gym..again..had too many things to do...this working two careers..not jobs REALLY gets in the way!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

2 careers?? real estate and....... please excuse ignorance and mushy brain

Shopping for kids school shoes Kmart has specials on today

Let me know if you get an email....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

I get email ALL the time..


If you sent it to the mike.slusser@...
account, I cannot access it from here.
I do network security for the Air Force.
IT sux.
I have lost most ambition from working here
that is why for the major change in career choice.
plus, now that I have not actualy done sys admin type work, in which my degree and certs. are in..I no longer have an interest in computers...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

but. I do get to post alot here...
when I go full time w/ real estate..(quit here) my posting will come to a near halt....
I'll actually have to WORK for my income..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

Popular hey..... 
Oh well it will be good when you ditch that 
You'll have mail from me when you get home  a special pic for you


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> but. I do get to post alot here...
> when I go full time w/ real estate..(quit here) my posting will come to a near halt....
> I'll actually have to WORK for my income..


Sounds like me at the gym i can whore my titties off but when i'm at the factory pfffft no chance...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

ahhhh...you shouldn't have...wait..who is it??Maybe you shoulda!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

you work @ qa factory asd well? I thougt u were a full time PT?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

was looking @ your pics...looks like you forgot to shave that last little bit of beard above your chin?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

Na, i wish very soon though. Factory work is with dad refurbing elecric motors for coke and pepsi, easy hrs and good pay 

The pic...... i shouldnt'a  got a new phone


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> was looking @ your pics...looks like you forgot to shave that last little bit of beard above your chin?


Its da tickler  Shaved my head again too, i love it


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

I get so ticked @ my hair sometimes...i swear I will take my clippers and let 'em rip!
But I don't....
I did get the hairs cut down again this afternoon..pretty short.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2004)

Gotta clip bud.... its like getting born again


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

a clip? man....you know how goofy I look w/ a full head of heair...take the goofy look..and then magnify it by at LEAST 10!
I'd be cracking lenses..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I wish I could shave my head! I'd look like Yodi though


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

is that Yoda's sister?
how's things, Rock?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Going good buddy. Getting ready for work though  You at work?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

yep..for another 2 hours..watching a movie...uptown girls.
w/ Brittney Murphy and that cute little girl from I am Sam.


----------

